# Silver fern Visa opening in 2011



## faisal saleem

Hi expats,
Anyone know complete info about this visa?


Silver Fern Job Search Visa


> *Silver Fern Job Search Visa*
> 
> There are 300 places available annually under this category to young, highly-skilled people coming to New Zealand in search of skilled employment. The category allows a stay of up to nine months.
> 
> The Silver Fern Job Search Visa is an annual scheme. There are no places remaining for the 2010-2011 year. We will advise you on this page when it will open in 2011.


1.When this will be open in 2011? and when it will open then the first 300 applications will be consider valid or what?
2.I must be cleared IELTS before applying when it will be open?
3. Am i eligible to apply for this visa?I have 3 years D.A.E (Computer Hardware) after SSC(ie 10 years school education) and after D.A.E i did 2 years of B-Tech (Electronics) 
plus 
i have 9 years of experience in IT/Telecom and few international IT certifications.
4. What is the actual cost of this visa application itself?
5. At the time of launching application i must have a NZ$4,200 available in my account 
OR
After my application approval then i would need to show that amount in my account?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## faisal saleem

BUMP!!!!!!!!

Anyone know about it??

Thanks


----------



## Yvonne.72

I don't think they do Faisal. Perhaps not many people use this type of visa.


----------



## topcat83

faisal saleem said:


> BUMP!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone know about it??
> 
> Thanks


Faisal, please don't bump. It is rude. If anyone knew anything they would have answered you.


----------



## Yvonne.72

Why is this rude? 

Perhaps he was just hoping that someone may come along and notice his request. 

I thought we were here to help people.


----------



## topcat83

Yvonne.72 said:


> Why is this rude?
> 
> Perhaps he was just hoping that someone may come along and notice his request.
> 
> I thought we were here to help people.


We are here to help people - but I personally think this was rude. My opinion...


----------



## Yvonne.72

Ok. 

Perhaps this sort of visa isn't for him anyway, he's also looking at Australia so maybe he'll have more success there.

Good luck Faisal


----------



## faisal saleem

@cat, i am sorry if i broke any forum rules perhaps i completely read the rules on this forum before i made my Login, you know if i bump again and again many times then you may ask me that it is rude. The 2nd thing is that you might be new on forums but let me introduce myself that i am working on one of the biggest Information Technology forum since from 2007 as a moderator but i never talked with noobs like the way you responded me. If you and your staff has this kind of policy then i think it would be good move for me to search another forum rather than here creating/replying any fuss or OT( Off Topic ) posts.

@Yvonne, Thank you man  for your support ..Yes you are right i only bumped the thread so that if by chance someOne was off-line or missed my this thread then they could now reply. 

Regards,
Faisal.


----------



## Yvonne.72

faisal saleem said:


> @Yvonne, Thank you man  for your support ..Yes you are right i only bumped the thread so that if by chance someOne was off-line or missed my this thread then they could now reply.
> 
> Regards,
> Faisal.


No worries Faisal, people do miss things sometimes. Hope you manage to work something out with Australia.


----------



## Yvonne.72

topcat83 said:


> We are here to help people - but I personally think this was rude. My opinion...


Ok I don't want to criticise you because it can't be easy being a moderator of a site like this and I think you do a great job most of the time.

Perhaps when you tell people off it would best to say whether you're doing it on your own personal opinion or in your capacity as a moderator of this forum? 

May I suggest that you make it clear which it is. It would also be helpful if you could refer to which of the site rules has been broken, or whether it is just a breach of good netiquette.

I'm just concerned that things like this are going to put people off seeking advice on this forum and things are very quiet here in the NZ section in comparison to the Australian one.


----------



## topcat83

Yvonne.72 said:


> Ok I don't want to criticise you because it can't be easy being a moderator of a site like this and I think you do a great job most of the time.
> 
> Perhaps when you tell people off it would best to say whether you're doing it on your own personal opinion or in your capacity as a moderator of this forum?
> 
> May I suggest that you make it clear which it is. It would also be helpful if you could refer to which of the site rules has been broken, or whether it is just a breach of good netiquette.
> 
> I'm just concerned that things like this are going to put people off seeking advice on this forum and things are very quiet here in the NZ section in comparison to the Australian one.


Hi Yvonne - I have sent you a PM. But I do want to put something on-line about this.

As a moderator, we try to keep a balance, whilst recognising that we also have our own views. The forum rules are available in the top menu and I'd encourage everyone to read them. Rules are always open to interpretation - so we try to impose them with common sense. I hope I interpret them liberally - but I am not going to say on every post whether I am making the comment as a moderator or as an individual. BTW, the mods are very good at keeping each other in line.

Generally I consider the NZ Forum is active (you should have seen it when I joined!). Australia has a much bigger population so you would expect more posts. I hope that forum users appreciate that we do try to encourage discussion but that we do need to keep an eye on what is posted to stop inappropriate posts.

That's not to say that I think Faisal's original post was inappropriate - but our members do try and answer what they can. So if a post isn't answered it's probably because no-one has any information they can give. If everyone 'bumped' it would make a very unreadable forum!

Hope that explains where I was coming from, and please try and appreciate that I am trying very hard to not be too heavy-handed.


----------



## faisal saleem

I think it would be good to end this debate . 

Anyhow I now just wants to ask the same question which i asked in Australia section that if i comes in NZ on visit visa than can it be converter-able into work visa or not? i mean NZ has same rules as Australia or there are different rules? 

P.S topcat i just read your diary and liked it as i am also author of some online diaries..


----------



## Siouxzee

Faisal - The immigration New Zealand website has all the information for all the visas WL2.15 Silver Fern Job Search Policy qualification requirements
I dont think anyone actually knows the date of when Silver Fern visa opens
Regarding your second question as far as I understand you would need to have a job offer or apply for Permanent Residence in the Skilled Migrant Category for which you would need to submit an EOI. You cant just convert your visa in either NZ or Aus as far as I am aware.


----------



## zeiger

faisal saleem said:


> I think it would be good to end this debate .
> 
> Anyhow I now just wants to ask the same question which i asked in Australia section that if i comes in NZ on visit visa than can it be converter-able into work visa or not? i mean NZ has same rules as Australia or there are different rules?
> 
> P.S topcat i just read your diary and liked it as i am also author of some online diaries..


There is no such NZ visitor visa which you can simply change to a work visa. And as far as I know, there is no such visa for Australia as well.

The nearest thing I can think of which has any connection with something like this is a working holiday visa. But I am not aware of its exact requirements.


----------



## topcat83

faisal saleem said:


> ....P.S topcat i just read your diary and liked it as i am also author of some online diaries..


Glad you like it, Faisal. It's the other half that does most on it now as I have to work  to keep him in the lifestyle he's become accustomed to  
His next project is buying a section and building a house - should keep him off the streets for a bit


----------

